# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  R.I.P. Shane McConkey

## Rüdiger

Hier die Geschichte...

espn.go.com/action/freeskiing/blog?post=4018726

----------


## pAz

Rip !

----------


## gamml

Scheiße.....


Wohl eine der genialsten Skiszenen überhaupt: A Tribute to Bond  :Frown: 


lg kle

----------


## georg

Wobei schon bei den Dreharbeiten vom Bondfilm der Stuntman fast draufgegangen wäre. Die Skier sind nur knapp am Schirm vorbei. Das sieht man sogar kurz im Film.
Wie auch immer: RIP

----------


## DarkSecret

Toll..wieder einer gestorben..hört man ja letzter zeit öfters  :Frown: 


R.I.P

----------


## Markus W.

Shane war der Beste.  :Frown: 
It's like hearing that Superman died  :Frown:  :Frown: 
R.I.P

----------


## DirtMerchant

echt schade um den genialen typen
RIP

----------


## DH-Rooky

R.i.p.  :Cry:

----------


## prossara

> Shane war der Beste. 
> It's like hearing that Superman died 
> R.I.P


genau meine rede genau das ist es..

Rest in Peace homie

----------


## babi

schlimm für die hinterbliebenen ...............rip 

karine ruby hat s ja auch vor an zeitl erwischt .,..

www.gipfeltreffen.at/showthread.php?t=37118

----------

